# rack/pannier bags for carbon bike?



## 38Chevy (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm wanting to, eventually, commute some to work on a Giant OCR composite, and am pondering small panniers for clothes and lunch, rather than carrying in a few day's clothes beforehand. There isn't anything to mount anything to back there, so I guess they would have to be some type of clamp on units. I'd like something quick-on/off, but sturdy and low-riding, to minimize possible top-heaviness. Does such an animal exist, or did my lust for carbon turn me into asking about a trunk for my Porsche (with a VW engine)?

Thanks for the advice and apologies for the mixed metaphors,
Steve


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sure it could be done, but why not build up a commuter from recycled parts? My carbon Look leads a charmed existence, unless it is racing. If you commute, you'll be doing it rain or shine- not that carbon can't handle it, but why chance it?


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

38Chevy said:


> I'm wanting to, eventually, commute some to work on a Giant OCR composite, and am pondering small panniers for clothes and lunch, rather than carrying in a few day's clothes beforehand. There isn't anything to mount anything to back there, so I guess they would have to be some type of clamp on units. I'd like something quick-on/off, but sturdy and low-riding, to minimize possible top-heaviness. Does such an animal exist, or did my lust for carbon turn me into asking about a trunk for my Porsche (with a VW engine)?
> 
> Thanks for the advice and apologies for the mixed metaphors,
> Steve


Hmm. How about a saddlebag? Go to www.wallbike.com and take a look at the Carradice bags. You could put an SQR mount on your seatpost (assuming that it's not carbon) and then just hang a bag back there. Easy enough to pop off when you don't need it, doesn't need to clamp to seatstays, etc, needs no eyelets...


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

Andy M-S said:


> Hmm. How about a saddlebag? Go to www.wallbike.com and take a look at the Carradice bags. You could put an SQR mount on your seatpost (assuming that it's not carbon) and then just hang a bag back there. Easy enough to pop off when you don't need it, doesn't need to clamp to seatstays, etc, needs no eyelets...


Unfortunately Wall-bike was in New Orleans and they are closed until further notice. An employee posted to the Bridgestone Owners Bunch (BoB) mailing list that everyone survived, but no news about the shop itself.

Until Wall bike reopens, I'd suggest Harris Cyclery. They have the same bags as Wallingford, with the exception of the Giles Berthoud stuff.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*Be VERY Careful Here...*

Remember, composite frames a very good in tension and compression, but LOUSY in terms of other stresses. They can abraid and fail very easily if something rubs against the tubes. Don't mount anything directly to a composite tube. Is there any metal on the frame you could use as a mounting point? Could you use one of those racks that mounts to the seat post (assuming it's not a composite seat post)?

Good luck!


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Try a seatpost mounted rack...

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...rand=&sku=1665&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=

Load is limited to 25lbs, but mounts without eyelets or connection to frame. If you're using a carbon seatpost, I'd suggest picking up an cheap aluminum post to use with the rack, as the clamp can damage the carbon.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

38Chevy said:


> I'm wanting to, eventually, commute some to work on a Giant OCR composite, and am pondering small panniers for clothes and lunch, rather than carrying in a few day's clothes beforehand. There isn't anything to mount anything to back there, so I guess they would have to be some type of clamp on units. I'd like something quick-on/off, but sturdy and low-riding, to minimize possible top-heaviness. Does such an animal exist, or did my lust for carbon turn me into asking about a trunk for my Porsche (with a VW engine)?
> 
> Thanks for the advice and apologies for the mixed metaphors,
> Steve


assuming you have a steel seatpost (possible downgrade / upgrade?) I suggest a Carradice longflap saddlebag with an SQR - it's a great piece of kit - no bulky pannier - no mounting rack on carbon frame no sweaty back

http://www.carradice.co.uk/originals.htm#camperlongflapsaddlebag
they detail the SQR somewhere else on the page:
http://www.carradice.co.uk/folding-bikes.htm#sqrsaddlebagsupport

I picked up mine from St Johns who have a better picture/explanation:
http://www.sjscycles.com/store/item645.htm

it's cheaper to buy Carradice from St John's than from Carradice!! - in the US I think Rivendell sell Carradice 

I got the biggest bag for bulk not weight purposes - new job means I have to carry shower stuff (towel included) and clothes to walk between buildings - it's a snap for taking on and off the bike - literally about 2 seconds - I can carry my foul weather jacket with no burden or loss of space due to bag design

as far as handling - it's very similar to riding with a loaded panniers - it feels like you're driving a vehicle - (it is essentially one pannier attached to the seatpost) I commute fixed so inertia/momentum has been an issue for me - the only criticism I have is that the bag swings back and forth (actually forwards and backwards) on hills - this is somewhat mitigated by climbing out of the saddle and rocking back and forth (side to side)

in 6 weeks of using it I haven't had any problem with weight/load capacity yet and it's had some unexpectedly heavy payloads - I don't know if I would take it offroad - but then again probably would be wary about taking a loaded tourer / panniered bike for serious offroad 

I sing high praises for Carradice and the SQR - BTW totally waterproof as well - it's perfect for commuting and short/light tours

will post a full report with pictures as it keeps coming up...


----------

